# Abdomen injury.. looks serious



## mrbean (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey guys i need all the help i can get.. my b. smithi managed to open the lid of his cage, and fell from the top of it onto a hard surface, i spotted her when i was coming in to my room and the inury looks rather serious.. i'm not sure if she will make it or what to do next. I really need help 












She has some gooey stuff hanging out . Is there anything i can do?

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 12, 2007)

Ohh that looks bad, did you put any liquid bandage stuff on it? Super glue? Something to stop the bleeding. Once you have done that put her in an ICU, and leave her alone.


----------



## Nitibus (Sep 12, 2007)

Firstly : DON'T HANDLE IT IF YOU DON"T HAVE TO. It'll make things worse. 

Secondly : There have been many here that have had luck applying super glue to the rupture. That's IF it doesn't dry up itself. I can't  see for sure from the pic but it looks bad. Try putting some super glue over the wound to prevent any more leakage.


Check here for how to make an ICU : http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=87695&highlight=ICU


----------



## mrbean (Sep 12, 2007)

The thing is she has this gooey stuff coming out.. my guess its part of internal organs or something. so i'm not sure how to apply the superglue


----------



## Nitibus (Sep 12, 2007)

mrbean said:


> The thing is she has this gooey stuff coming out.. my guess its part of internal organs or something. so i'm not sure how to apply the superglue



That's Hymolyph ( T Blood ) Just apply the glue directly to the rupture, and around the area : like a glue stitches to hold it together. . You need to stop the leaking or the T will probably die. Watch out NOT to get any on the book lungs.

Then as has been said put it in an ICU


----------



## mrbean (Sep 12, 2007)

The Hymolyph is transparent? The thing that is hanging out is yellow in color, and looks like its attached to the inside.. so it can't be removed.. thats why im worried. In any case, i should apply the glue directly to the wound, right?


----------



## Nitibus (Sep 12, 2007)

mrbean said:


> The Hymolyph is transparent? The thing that is hanging out is yellow in color, and looks like its attached to the inside.. so it can't be removed.. thats why im worried. In any case, i should apply the glue directly to the wound, right?



I can't tell heads or tails from your pic. It's too blurry. Hymolyph is both clear and a yellowish tinge. Just cover the WHOLE area with glue. It certainly shouldn't make things worse.


----------



## thedude (Sep 12, 2007)

aww poor lil thing hope she/he?? gets better


----------



## mrbean (Sep 12, 2007)

managed to get another shot..less blurry i think







That yellow thread down the abdomen near the spinnerets (?), that's the thing i'm not sure about, i tried to clean it up with cotton but it's attached on the inside.. should i still apply the superglue?


----------



## Nitibus (Sep 12, 2007)

Has it stopped leaking ?


----------



## mrbean (Sep 12, 2007)

Nitibus said:


> Has it stopped leaking ?


Apparently, i have it in ICU currently. Haven't added superglue yet


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 12, 2007)

Not to sound like a pessimist, but I have never seen a T recover from that kind of wound. 

You need something fast drying, liquid band aid works very well. But just get ready for the possibility that he is not going to make it. Try hard though I know I would.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 12, 2007)

mrbean said:


> Apparently, i have it in ICU currently. Haven't added superglue yet


You have to add something and I mean now. Every drop of fluid that gets out, is basically the life force leaking out of him.


----------



## Nitibus (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a side note : Fix your enclosure so that this NEVER happens again...


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Sep 12, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Not to sound like a pessimist, but I have never seen a T recover from that kind of wound.
> 
> You need something fast drying, liquid band aid works very well. But just get ready for the possibility that he is not going to make it. Try hard though I know I would.



I had a rosea get better from something about that bad, but i superglued him right away! so do it asap! Good luck! I know how hard that is!

~Samuel


----------



## Nitibus (Sep 12, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> You have to add something and I mean now. Every drop of fluid that gets out, is basically the life force leaking out of him.


Agreed ! This post was started an hour ago. You've lost precious time.  Use liquid band aid/ super glue / corn starch / paper towel .. anything : YOU HAVE TO STOP THE BREACH !


----------



## mrbean (Sep 12, 2007)

Nitibus said:


> Agreed ! This post was started an hour ago. You've lost precious time.  Use liquid band aid/ super glue / corn starch / paper towel .. anything : YOU HAVE TO STOP THE BREACH !


Just added the superglue on the wound like 15 minutes ago. When can i surely tell if she'll make it ?


----------



## thedude (Sep 12, 2007)

if in a few hours she's not curled up, sorry to sound a bit harsh but i had almost the same experience but with a broken leg, leg 2 was just missing from the bodie and i didnt know what to put on it poor lil fella


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 12, 2007)

mrbean said:


> Just added the superglue on the wound like 15 minutes ago. When can i surely tell if she'll make it ?


With an injury like that? First you want to make it till morning, then the next day, if you get that far then there is hope and the only other hurddle you will have is the next molt. Sometimes injuries like this cause a molt complication on the next molt. So from here on out just watch him and if the bleeding starts again re apply more glue.


----------



## Nitibus (Sep 12, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> With an injury like that? First you want to make it till morning, then the next day, if you get that far then there is hope and the only other hurddle you will have is the next molt. Sometimes injuries like this cause a molt complication on the next molt. So from here on out just watch him and if the bleeding starts again re apply more glue.


The voice of reason ! Thanx Ryan. This whole thread was starting to make me look like my avatar... and I like this shirt.

OP keep an eye on the T, keep the moisture up, and the temp. Watch for more bleeding, and GOOD LUCK !

Keep us posted


----------



## mrbean (Sep 12, 2007)

Nitibus said:


> The voice of reason ! Thanx Ryan. This whole thread was starting to make me look like my avatar... and I like this shirt.
> 
> OP keep an eye on the T, keep the moisture up, and the temp. Watch for more bleeding, and GOOD LUCK !
> 
> Keep us posted


Will do. Will post in a few days or tomorrow.. Thanks alot for the help guys. I'm in debt.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 13, 2007)

mrbean said:


> Will do. Will post in a few days or tomorrow.. Thanks alot for the help guys. I'm in debt.





mrbean said:


> Just added the superglue on the wound like 15 minutes ago. When can i surely tell if she'll make it ?


Well just hope she makes it through the night, and as time progresses just hope for the next night. Tonight will be the toughest night. If she makes it through this night then she will most likely live, but still not guaranteed. If she makes it through a couple nights she will live to see more days with you. Just don't bother her anymore. Peek in to her ICU tomorrow and leave her be.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 13, 2007)

And to clarify with injuries this bad it's moisture down. You want to let that glue dry 100%. Moisture up is used for a dehydrated or really sick T. Excessive moisture with an injury like this can advance things like mold and mites in and around the wound, and or hinder the wound from drying and sealing closed even with glue agents as help.


----------



## christin (Sep 13, 2007)

Gosh, Ihad a hard time falling asleep after reading this post last night. I hope your T makes it.


----------



## julesee (Sep 13, 2007)

omfg...AS I WAS READING THIS, I saw my A. schmidti crawling on the glass...then she reached the top...then her foot got stuck on the top screen..then she fell really hard :[  Luckily she's okay!  the arachno-smiters are here!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 13, 2007)

Any update?


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 13, 2007)

julesee said:


> omfg...AS I WAS READING THIS, I saw my A. schmidti crawling on the glass...then she reached the top...then her foot got stuck on the top screen..then she fell really hard :[  Luckily she's okay!  the arachno-smiters are here!


Add substrate so legspan equal to hight between top and bottom of her enclosure, dat wud solve the problem


----------



## DrAce (Sep 14, 2007)

Any sign of an update?


----------

